# Fluorite Black substrate



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

hi 
long story short i have about 40 pounds of this stuff left over from an aquarium i never really got set up, i have been drawn in by this hobby and decided i would like to set up a viv. my problem is this stuff was expensive and i would hate to waist it so any ideas on how i could use this stuff to create a good substrate for a tropical viv.
any ideas are welcome my only worry is the abrasivness of the stuff. 
i have a viv set up with a tropical mix recipy i found online so i would love to try something new.
any help would be great 
Fraser


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not sure but this'll be interesting, I have a ton sitting unused my basement, both gravel and sand. I don't think people generally use it as the lone component, but I have heard of it being used in mixes.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah it does wonders for aquarium plants so i hope it can do the same for the viv


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If you use it in your substrate mix, you wont be able to see it visually most likely, but it works well to keep the dirt aerated and helps a lot with drainage. I dont really see any uses for it as a visual aspect, but someone else might have some good ideas for you also.

-Matt


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

seeing it is not something that matters to me i am toying with the idea of a ferns only tank and was told drainage was important so it could be handy.im just after what would be best for the ferns and support alot of micro fauna thanks for the help so far any input is a big help


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

come on no one has any idea im open to try anything if it will work


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

there has been discussions about the benefits of this stuff- check out "the ultimate clay based substrate" thread


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

ill have a read of that what was the general consensus on it ? ive been reading and it seems its only good for drainage.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I use it both in the substrate and as drainage instead of clay balls. And yes it does feed the plants that's what it's made for feeding aquatic plants. The next thing I'm going to try is lava rock which I saw in Home Depot in the pluming and heating section. If you are going to use these products make sure you rinse it very well.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

how do you find it works in the substrate ? how is the microfauna in the tank ?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish I could remember where I saw the article online. They were testing substrates for terrariums and fluorite came in #1 by far. It got high numbers for nutrients, drainage, doesn't break down over time and a couple other things they were looking at. 
I got some to mix in with my bark, coco, sphagnum substrate.

Since you have a lot of it, you might want to use it as the main substrate and then just put a thin layer of coco fiber and leaves over the top for the frogs.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

i see hmm ill have to gove this a try in the near future, should i mix it with anything like orchid bark ect ? 
i have i love microfauna so is there anything i can do to help them bar alot of leaf litter ?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I would go with a base layer of the fluorite substrate, a layer of coco fiber/peat moss, and then give a nice hefty layer of oak leaves. That way you have all the bases covered including plenty of places for your microfauna to thrive, reproduce, and feed the frogs. 

-Matt


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

sounds like a plan thanks ill keep it in mind i have all the stuff laying around.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I had tried a couple of tanks with similar substrates and while they seemed to work fine some of the clay based ones became rather messy over time. There are some good threads on making your clay based substrate, and im sure fluorite would work fine.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks kyle how did your plants do and did you have any micro fauna in the tank ?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Both seemed to do fine, I normally add some springtales and they seemed to do fine. It was a slightly different product but appeared to work. From a substrate perspective I am a big fan of simple and now use mainly coco chips over leca.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

i use my flourite as a drainage layer. its great as part of a biological filter too


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Dean said:


> I use it both in the substrate and as drainage instead of clay balls. And yes it does feed the plants that's what it's made for feeding aquatic plants. The next thing I'm going to try is lava rock which I saw in Home Depot in the pluming and heating section. If you are going to use these products make sure you rinse it very well.


Dean- was the lava rock you found in Home Depot black? And if so, do you know approx mm size? I have been looking for black lava rock for the top layer of a water feature I want to try and have found some online, but shipping seems quite high so was hoping to find some locally, but with small mm size... no luck so far.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If all you can find, why not save a few bucks, get a workout and beat the lava rock into smaller, more manageable sizes? Just throw it in a burlap sack and beat the hell out of it until its much smaller chunks. I think you'll find that it breaks easily and you can save some money by doing it. Run it over with a car, get a cheap hammer/sledgehammer, throw a dance party on it...Run with the idea and get something useable!

-Matt


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

McBobs said:


> If all you can find, why not save a few bucks, get a workout and beat the lava rock into smaller, more manageable sizes? Just throw it in a burlap sack and beat the hell out of it until its much smaller chunks. I think you'll find that it breaks easily and you can save some money by doing it. Run it over with a car, get a cheap hammer/sledgehammer, throw a dance party on it...Run with the idea and get something useable!
> 
> -Matt


Matt-  Yes, I am completely open to doing that too, but I haven't been able to find BLACK lava rock locally in ANY sizes thus far short of a pallet or truckload full. I guess I was curious about size because would be really convenient if it were small but I am open to getting larger pieces too... the important thing for what I wanted to do would be that it is black which I haven't found in more than one very tiny bag so far(store only had a total of one bag and I haven't found again without having to order a pallet or something crazy. Just saw a cool picture of a rainforest with a lava rock type cascading waterfall and not sure I could even replicate it but if I could find the rock without spending an outrageous amount I would love to try... do you know of anywhere that would sell black without having to order online. Seems even the online sources I found... some were hard to tell if they were true black and then the ones that I could tell were had larger minimum quanitities and therefore expensive shipping, so thought buying in person would guarantee both the color I was looking for and a smaller minimum cost for something that may or may not work out like I am hoping.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

frogsanddogs said:


> Dean- was the lava rock you found in Home Depot black? And if so, do you know approx mm size? I have been looking for black lava rock for the top layer of a water feature I want to try and have found some online, but shipping seems quite high so was hoping to find some locally, but with small mm size... no luck so far.


It was a great size for drainage the pieces were about the size of a nickel and black. I think the intended use is a fire proof layer in some burners and it was cheap that's what made me think about using it as a drainage layer not to mention maybe braking some up and adding it to the substrate also it would be a natural fertilizer for the plants.


----------



## gobucks (Apr 3, 2009)

Based on my knowledge of tropical plants as a horticulture student, _flouride_ causes tip burn and possibly even plant death. Fluorite may work well in aquatic plants, but maybe not so well in others.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Fluorite contains lead and zinc and I wouldn't use it in a terrarium.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

chuckpowell said:


> Fluorite contains lead and zinc and I wouldn't use it in a terrarium.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


It's fish safe and even invertebrate safe, those chemicals are in such trace amounts it wouldn't be the slightest bit harmful.


----------

